# Figured I'd give it a try ...



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

... been lurking around this forum for several months and finally decided to join. I LOVE the talent in this place so maybe some of it will rub off on me. I already know some of you from other places so hopefully, I'll fit in here.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad you're here!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Imu!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Give it a try...lol Didn't everyone say that...?

Welcome and and I'm sure you will!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, IMU


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Really glad to see you here on Haunt Forum! Welcome!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

WELCOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy to have you over here!!!missed ya over there..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

welcome, I'm sure you will like it here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome, you'll fit in fine!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Have another welcome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah ... thanks so much for the welcomes!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Imu glad you stopped lurking and joined in!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome IMU!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome always nice to see haunters come out of the closet


----------

